# D.I.Y Band tying Jig



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all, after wasting so much time with spring clips and vices on my homemade band tying jigs I decided to try something different.

I made the jig from some engineered flooring I had sitting around. Easy to make and so much nicer and easier to use.

I glued some fine sanding ribbon to the tip of the cam and base and used wiring loom grommets for the feet. Its adjustable, lightweight and easy to use...

Just junk from the garage which is always a benefit lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice work! I like it!


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Nice work! I like it!


Thank you... glad you liked it..


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I see you have some skills, friend.

That is as fine a design and execution as I have seen.

I like that bit with the oval.

What tools did you use if I may inquire?

Kent, England...Y'all have some lovely country there and about. I have not been, but I am fine living vicariously through my screen.

How is the fishing?


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

MakoPat said:


> I see you have some skills, friend.
> 
> That is as fine a design and execution as I have seen.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Fishings OK i only tend to fly fish for trout.. Tools: jigsaw, drill and sander...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That is nice looking tying jig :thumbsup:


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

I`m thinking of making a few of the above tying jigs out of 15-18mm ply if anyone would be interested in purchasing them.

They will be very similar just smartened up and a bit more refined.. Would a 2 cam system or as it is above just one cam be the way to go?

Any input would be much appreciated...

Heath


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's very creative, I like it !!


----------

